# Microsoft XBOX Hacking Guide



## DarkGabbz (Feb 26, 2017)

* Microsoft XBOX Hacking Guide*​





Lets get started.
First of all you'll need to determine the Revision of your console.
This will give you a general idea of what hack you can apply.
* 
Determining the Revision of the Xbox*

On the bottom you will find that Sticker.
On that you'll find the MFR date as well as the Console Serial and Product ID.









*Softmod*​
Things you will need:

A copy of Splinter Cell,Agent 007 Under Fire or Mech Assault with disc serial: MS02301L

An xbox to female USB cable (picture down below) or modificated xbox memory card 

A compatible USB (If you are using the USB method)



Spoiler











1. Download the .7z and extract it. Extract the Xplorer Program and the Softmod Installer.

2. Turn on your Xbox and plug your USB into the female end of the cable. Now plug the cable into a controller port. From here go to "Memory." A message will come up that the USB stick has been formatted or it will simply be formatted without the message depending on your kernel/dash.


Spoiler











3. Now unplug the USB and go to your computer, plug it in and if a prompt comes up to format the USB DON'T do it. Open up the Softmod Installer Deluxe v5.11 Final.7z within this archive you will see multiple .7z's You will need to extract the Softmod Installer Deluxe v5.11 Final.7z and the .zip for the game that you are using.


Spoiler











4.Once you have the folders from both of the UDATA folders from the .zip files, open up Xplorer360 and click drive, open, hard-drive or memcard. Click partition 0 and drag the two folders into the drive like so


Spoiler











5.Now plug you USB device back into the console. Go to memory and move both the Installer and copy both the installer and the game save over to your hard drive.


Spoiler











6.Now you can unplug the USB device from your console and start the game and goto load save in the game you have chosen and then Softmod Installer Deluxe will start.


Spoiler











7. Press A

8. Turn your Xbox back on. You will now boot into the dash you chose. Your Xbox's LED's should be orange or cycling. This can be changed in system settings of UnleashX to the default green or other colours.


Spoiler










9. Now your XBOX is softmodded.

*TSOP FLASH*​
Firstly only XBOX's version 1.0 to 1.5 can have their TSOP flashed.
What is a TSOP? a TSOP is basically a chip that contains the bios to the XBOX, a bios is basically the chip that tells your machine what to do upon startup.

So with the small explanation behind me now, let me continue about the XBOX bios, there are different chips used for the XBOX in it's manufacturing time, SHARP/ST/Winbond/Hynix/Fujitsu, there may be more but these are the ones that are most common.

Things you will need

Softmod

A Soldering iron
Solder
Relatively good solder skills
HeXEn Disc


Now open your XBOX (picture down below) and take out the HDD caddy and the dvd drive (picture also down below).Now you see the the points you are going to bridge and if you have a V1.0/1.1 Revision you have to take out the Motherboard of the XBOX.Then take your soldering iron and bridge these points with some solder.(picture down below).

Now put your XBOX back together and put the burned HeXEn boot cd into your dvd drive of the XBOX and then scroll down to the third option (TSOP Flashed / Chipped XBOX tools) and if your console is fitted with everything BUT a winbond choose option 3.2 now just choose "Flash 256K BIOS, 1.0-1.5" and now choose the BIOS you want i recommend iND.BIOS 5004 or Evox F and G then press A on your selected bios and then Y and now your XBOX should be flashing the BIOS once it's complete the XBOX will shutdown.

If you have a winbond flash just do the same steps except go to option 3.3 "winbond flash" then choose the Bios you want i recommend iND.BIOS or Evox F and G now press a and go all the way to the left to "advanced" and then open "flash menu" and now "HDD Flash" and now just press A on "bios.bin" and the software will flash your bios.

And now your XBOX should be booting right into your dashboard you have chosen.




Spoiler: XBOX screws case













Spoiler: XBOX screws inside













Spoiler: XBOX V1.1 Points
















Spoiler: XBOX V1.2-1.5 Points













Spoiler: HeXEn menu (not winbond)


























Spoiler: HeXEn menu Winbond



























*HDD upgrade *​


Spoiler: Softmod method



Things you are going to need

Compatible IDE/ATA HDD  

Chimp 2618
Molex Y-Splitter
First burn the Chimp 2618 and then open your XBOX and connect the Molex Y-Splitter like in the picture and set the new hdd to Slave

Now make a folder on the E:/ drive called "apps" and copy the folder "Chimp 2618" from the burned disc to that folder then copy "linuxboot.cfg" to the root of the E:/ drive.Now unplug the IDE cable from the DVD drive and plug it into the new HDD and then start Chimp 2618.

Now that you are in Chimp 2618 select the option 2 and then select option 1 "full-disk(byte by byte)" now just use the preselected settings and then i should look like in the picture down below.Now goto option "3.Lock slave drive" and select "from motherboard" and if it says " HDD lock capable: No" you are out of luck but if it says yes just click yes.Now you can power off the XBOX and unplug the old hdd and remove the HDD caddy.Now remove the old Hdd from the caddy it's hold in place by 4 screws and then put the new HDD in the caddy and be sure you have set it to Master or Cable select.Finally put the Hdd caddy back in and connect all the cables (Molex & IDE). (Xbpartitioner part coming soon.)





Spoiler: Hdd setup













Spoiler: Chimp 2618











Spoiler: Cloning progress











Spoiler: Hdd locking











Spoiler: Remove Hdd caddy











Spoiler: Remove Hdd from caddy














Spoiler: TSOP Method



Things you are going to need:

IDE/ATA HDD
HeXEn Disc
First open the XBOX then remove the old Hdd from the caddy it's hold in place by 4 screws and then put the new HDD in the caddy and be sure you have set it to Master or Cable select.Finally put the Hdd caddy back in and connect all the cables (Molex & IDE).

Now insert your HeXEn disc and goto "5. Dashboard Tools" and click on "Switch Dashboards" and then "Install Dashboards".Now goto the Main menu and click "7.Clean up installation files" now reboot your XBOX and you are done.



Spoiler: XBOX hdd caddy














Spoiler: HeXEn

















*Useful Tools/Dashboards/Homebrew*​
Avalaunch
tHc Dash

Coinops
DVD2XBOX
Enigmah Region Changer
OGXHD

Qwix (pc only)
Surreal64 CE B6.0

WinSCP (pc only)

XBMC
Zsnexbox
*Installing Debug 4627 Dashboard*​
The Debug dash is a cool feature to have alongside your existing Xbox softmod. It can allow you to record footage using the XBMovie app from the official XDK, take screenshots of your screen, and explore a version of the MS Dash which can let you toggle wireframe view of menu objects!


Spoiler










It's worth noting that you can install this in 2 different ways; as a blade in UnleashX (or your other preferred dashboard), or directly on boot (so swapping out evoxdash.xbe with the PBL XBE). I'll go over both methods in detail in a minute.
_
Note that this guide assumes you have already set up an FTP connection from your PC to your Xbox via an ethernet cable. There are already a few existing tutorials on how to do that on the internet, so I won't write how to do it here just yet._

Things you'll need:

Cracked XDK 4627 Debug Dash (very easy google search)
Complex Debug 4627 *BFM* BIOS (probably a not-so-easy google search...)
Phoenix BIOS Loader (This tutorial uses the Metoo Edition. It's more lightweight, and less fuss!)
The Debug RC4 key for PBL
And, of course, a pre-softmodded Xbox



Spoiler: Copying the XDK dash files to your Xbox



When you've sourced all of your files, go ahead and extract the contents of the XDK Debug Dash using WinRAR/7-Zip/Whatever. Afterwards, connect an ethernet cable from your PC to your Xbox; we're now going to transfer those dashboard files, plus the files for the E: drive.
In Windows Explorer, highlight _all_ of the files and folders in the extracted _"C/"_ folder, *but be sure to deselect the xboxdash.xbe file*, as you do not want to replace the softmod-dependent xboxdash already on your Xbox.





So, using your preferred FTP client, transfer the highlighted files to the root of your Xbox's C: drive, overwriting any existing files (making sure, of course, xboxdash.xbe isn't overwritten!). After you have done that, do the same thing again, but this time select and transfer all files in the extracted _"E/"_ folder to the E: drive.

Now you need to go back to the extracted "C\" folder again; we will rename the xboxdash.xbe file we did not copy to the Xbox. Rename it to *xb1xdash.xbe* if you are using UnleashX, however the MS Dash executable may be under a different name if you use a different dashboard, so be sure to rename it to whatever your preferred dashboard renames the MS Dash XBE to.
Now you can copy and replace that XBE file in the location of the MS Dash XBE (It's usually in the root of the C: drive).





Spoiler: Configuring Phoenix BIOS Loader



Phoenix BIOS Loader is designed to clear out a BIOS from memory and load a different BIOS in place of it. Your average retail BIOS cannot boot the XDK dash, therefore we have to run PBL to load in a specific Debug BIOS before running the said dash.

Extract the PBL Metoo Edition if you haven't done so already, then open boot.cfg in a text editor (Notepad will do).
Comment out any of the EEPROM key lines, using a "*#*" (no quotes) at the beginning of each line, which do not match your Xbox's revision. (for 1.2-1.5 users, leave the 1_1 EEPROM key uncommented.)
Find the debug RC4 key online, and paste it in place of the blank RC4 key on the third line up. You'll also need to find your Xbox's EEPROM key in addition. (it varies from model to model, so make sure you pick the correct key!)
When you've done that, specify the name of your BFM BIOS file after 'Romfile' at the top of the config, making sure the name does not contain spaces. Also set 'Debug' near the bottom to 'true'!
Now save your changes to the config, and close it.




I own a 1.1 Xbox myself, so I made sure to comment out all the lines that were not to do with my Xbox's revision number.



Spoiler: Transferring the files for use as a separate blade in UnleashX



1) Copy the default.xbe, boot.cfg, and your Debug 4627 BFM BIOS to the root of the Xbox's C: drive.
2) Navigate to your UnleashX's Config.xml. At the bottom, just underneath the MS Dashboard item path, create a new line with the following XML: <Item Action="C:\default.xbe">XDK Dashboard</Item>
3) Save changes, restart your Xbox, and you should now be able to boot your XDK Dash from the newly-created blade!





Spoiler: Transferring the files for use on bootup



1) Create a backup of E:\evoxdash.xbe, E:\Config.xml, and E:\Items.xml. These will be important for a later step.
2) Copy the default.xbe, boot.cfg, and your Debug 4627 BFM BIOS to the root of the E: drive.
3) Rename the _default.xbe_ file to _evoxdash.xbe_, then create a new folder in _E:\devkit\SAMPLES\_ called "UnleashX". We'll copy the evoxdash files we backed up earlier into this new folder, so that you can easily access UnleashX from the XDK Dash whenever you need to.
4) Restart your Xbox, and you should now immediately boot into your new XDK Dash installation!





You should now be successfully set up with a new XDK Dashboard installation!

Credit to @Rocky5 and @Grimdoomer for the Tony Hawk Pro Skater 4 Exploit


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 26, 2017)

- Added Introduction
- Added Softmod
- Added TSOP flash
- Added HDD Upgrade for Softmodded consoles and TSOP flashed consoles
- Added Useful Tools/Dashboards/Homebrew


----------



## sirocyl (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice guide, thank you. I especially like the TSOP instructions. You must've gone through hell on old xbins and xbox-scene sites/archives for all this information.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2017)

- Added XDK Debug Dash 4627 Installation Tutorial


----------



## Rocky5 (Apr 8, 2017)

Tony hawks 4 exploit save, big thanks to Grimdoomer.
https://github.com/Rocky5/Xbox-Softmodding-Tool/tree/master/Game Saves/Zipped

Instructions on how to use it are located in the root of the repository.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 8, 2017)

Will the Tony hawks 4 exploit save load SID too?


----------



## Rocky5 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes


DarkGabbz said:


> Will the Tony hawks 4 exploit save load SID too?


Yes just use the SID Softmod save like you normally would. 
( my shortcut xbe looks for a couple xbe files but the first is install.xbe so it's compatible with all softmods )


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 24, 2017)

Rocky5 said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes just use the SID Softmod save like you normally would.
> ( my shortcut xbe looks for a couple xbe files but the first is install.xbe so it's compatible with all softmods )


Good. (im going to add it)


----------



## Rocky5 (Apr 25, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Good. (im going to add it)


No problem  

Though you may want to have a look at my softmod.

Step 7 would be.

7. Now just press (A)

There is no need for the user to backup or select anything as I do all that for the user.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice guide, you should check out XOMP's xboxhdm if you haven't already. I softmodded lots of consoles using it, no need for a specific game or worrying about how to get an exploited save on a memory card. I've probably softmodded a dozen of these consoles using it. Just need a desktop computer with a spare IDE port and CD drive.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 25, 2017)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> Nice guide, you should check out XOMP's xboxhdm if you haven't already. I softmodded lots of consoles using it, no need for a specific game or worrying about how to get an exploited save on a memory card. I've probably softmodded a dozen of these consoles using it. Just need a desktop computer with a spare IDE port and CD drive.


I know of it but it isn't noob friendly.


----------



## Todderbert (May 3, 2017)

I've been out of the scene for awhile and I remember using up to 320GB PATA drives because larger caused data corruption.  Is it an issue now?  are people modding OG Xboxes with modern Serial drives over a TB?  Would love a tutorial on setting something like that up.  All my boxes are chipped and housing mainly 250GB PATA drives atm.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (May 3, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> I've been out of the scene for awhile and I remember using up to 320GB PATA drives because larger caused data corruption.  Is it an issue now?  are people modding OG Xboxes with modern Serial drives over a TB?  Would love a tutorial on setting something like that up.  All my boxes are chipped and housing mainly 250GB PATA drives atm.



I've been using a 500 gig PATA drive for over 10 years. I've heard of people using up to 2TB. You might want to check out the originalxbox subreddit, there's some good info on there. 

Also, if you didn't know about this before, you should remove the clock capacitor from your Xbox! If you don't, it will leak acid and corrode your motherboard, and it may even brick it! I didn't learn about this until recently myself!


----------



## Todderbert (May 3, 2017)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> I've been using a 500 gig PATA drive for over 10 years. I've heard of people using up to 2TB. You might want to check out the originalxbox subreddit, there's some good info on there.
> 
> Also, if you didn't know about this before, you should remove the clock capacitor from your Xbox! If you don't, it will leak acid and corrode your motherboard, and it may even brick it! I didn't learn about this until recently myself!



More people should know about that capacitor.  I had a first hand experience of one ruining an Xbox.  I removed a half dozen or so from my collection..with more to remove.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 6, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> More people should know about that capacitor.  I had a first hand experience of one ruining an Xbox.  I removed a half dozen or so from my collection..with more to remove.



I've just picked up a crystal Xbox myself. Should I remove the clock capacitor, or just leave it. The unit I have is a 02/2004.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 6, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> I've just picked up a crystal Xbox myself. Should I remove the clock capacitor, or just leave it. The unit I have is a 02/2004.


Remove it then tsop flash it.


----------



## Ketchup_Raptor (May 15, 2017)

I greatly appreciate this new guide, I picked up an Xbox and a PS2 a few moths ago and wanted to hack them, but guides were terribly outdated and many dead links were found, but now my hacked system collection will be able to grow.


----------



## Shardnax (May 30, 2017)

Is there a list of supported USB flash drives somewhere?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

I followed your upgrading HDD tutorial but i end up with the Error "Service Required. Call Customer Support." 
I have followed many tutorials and everytime, i end up with this error.
Has this happened to you?
How do i fix it. The hard drive is on the list of compatable hard drives.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I followed your upgrading HDD tutorial but i end up with the Error "Service Required. Call Customer Support."
> I have followed many tutorials and everytime, i end up with this error.
> Has this happened to you?
> How do i fix it. The hard drive is on the list of compatable hard drives.


Error 05?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Error 05?



The error is in the corner. Its error 07

Edit: Sorry about that...


----------



## sTo0z (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> I know of it but it isn't noob friendly.



Can confirm. I have done the hot-swap HDD method for 3 XBOXs over the years, and have had success each time.

Source: I'm a noob.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephano said:


> The error is in the corner. Its error 07
> 
> Edit: Sorry about that...


Did you set your hdd back to master/cable select?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Did you set your hdd back to master/cable select?


No I didn't. Now its Showing a 05. Is that better?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephano said:


> No I didn't. Now its Showing a 05. Is that better?


That means that it isn't locked. (hdds can differ from model to model maybe you have a not lockable model)


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That means that it isn't locked. (hdds can differ from model to model maybe you have a not lockable model)








This is the specific model i purchased. Even in Chimp, it asked me if i would like to lock it.
Edit: Mine is the second one.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 12, 2017)

Go to the view hdd option in chimp (not sure what it is called right now) if it still says locked you should check all your cables.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

Where do i go to check that. I'm trying to launch chimp now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have been trying to launch chimp for nearly 20 minutes. Everytime i try results in a freeze. I don't know why this is happening now. No matter what i set my new drive to, chimp refuses to load


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

Chimp has just stopped working entirely for me. Is there any way that i can lock my HDD outside of the xbox or even with it. I just have taken apart this xbox way to many times trying to do this. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

SmartXX LT OPX SE install tutorial coming in a few days.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Jul 4, 2017)

I have Splinter Cell, the xbox to USB dongle for my USB drive, and just started to do research again on exactly what I need to do to softmod my Xbox which brought me to this topic...but I'm trying to find out in what order I would do things if I want to install a larger hard drive as well. Like do I softmod on the stock HD first, then get access to the OS, then swap out hard drives, then softmod it again or what? I'm still researching like I said but if anyone has a good tutorial (which is current, without TONS of broken likes like I've been finding and is making it difficult) which goes over softmodding AND hard drive replacement at the same time please pass it my way!


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 4, 2017)

Dochartaigh said:


> I have Splinter Cell, the xbox to USB dongle for my USB drive, and just started to do research again on exactly what I need to do to softmod my Xbox which brought me to this topic...but I'm trying to find out in what order I would do things if I want to install a larger hard drive as well. Like do I softmod on the stock HD first, then get access to the OS, then swap out hard drives, then softmod it again or what? I'm still researching like I said but if anyone has a good tutorial (which is current, without TONS of broken likes like I've been finding and is making it difficult) which goes over softmodding AND hard drive replacement at the same time please pass it my way!


Look at the hdd upgrade softmod section in the guide.-


----------



## Dochartaigh (Jul 4, 2017)

Gotcha, thanks, wouldn't let me search for "hard drive" or "hard-drive" or "HDD" unless I expanded all those "show" tabs. Going to read a lot more and order molex splitter which I don't have - thanks.

**EDIT** still reading but this is cool as shit. So the process is basically softmod the original hard drive, then you're using cloning it to the new larger drive, right? Very cool! (and no re-softmodding needed as it's a clone of the original drive)


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 4, 2017)

Dochartaigh said:


> Gotcha, thanks, wouldn't let me search for "hard drive" or "hard-drive" or "HDD" unless I expanded all those "show" tabs. Going to read a lot more and order molex splitter which I don't have - thanks.
> 
> **EDIT** still reading but this is cool as shit. So the process is basically softmod the original hard drive, then you're using cloning it to the new larger drive, right? Very cool! (and no re-softmodding needed as it's a clone of the original drive)


No re-softmodding.


----------



## skullskullskull (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm having an issue where the files aren't being shown on the usb stick (actually using drivedroid). Xplorer360 says they're there and the xbox says either the drive is damaged (for the 16 MB image I tried) or displays nothing but shows some of the drive is being used (Total:16,380 Available 15,402). Would it matter if I was using Win 7 in a VM to inject the SID installer and Splinter Cell save file? 
I don't think drivedroid is the problem because I found an image with Ndure installer and SC that worked properly. Are there any meaningful differences between the Ndure installer and the SID installer?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 26, 2017)

skullskullskull said:


> I'm having an issue where the files aren't being shown on the usb stick (actually using drivedroid). Xplorer360 says they're there and the xbox says either the drive is damaged (for the 16 MB image I tried) or displays nothing but shows some of the drive is being used (Total:16,380 Available 15,402). Would it matter if I was using Win 7 in a VM to inject the SID installer and Splinter Cell save file?
> I don't think drivedroid is the problem because I found an image with Ndure installer and SC that worked properly. Are there any meaningful differences between the Ndure installer and the SID installer?


No there aren't, but you can also use Ndure if you want it won't make any difference.


----------



## skullskullskull (Aug 26, 2017)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 7, 2017)

Nevermind, got my answer


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 26, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> * Microsoft XBOX Hacking Guide*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where would i find an xbox 2 usb


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2017)

Ebay.
Or you could splice the cables yourself.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ebay.
> Or you could splice the cables yourself.


My problem with ebay is they bundle in use less stuff and charge extra


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> My problem with ebay is they bundle in use less stuff and charge extra


I've got a XBox to male USB for 2 quid from Ebay.
Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I've got a XBox to male USB for 2 quid from Ebay.
> Nothing wrong with it.


I can't find em for Les than 17


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> I can't find em for Les than 17



Literally first item hit
4 quid.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Literally first item hit
> 4 quid.


does not ship to uk


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> does not ship to uk



It does.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It does.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> View attachment 106942



Nvm, read it wrong.

Try this one.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Nvm, read it wrong.
> 
> Try this one.


wrong way round
its a usb port to xbox controller input


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2017)

You can connect a XBox controller to a PC then.
Insert a memory card and install Action Replay Xbox.
Inject a hacked save and bob's your uncle.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You can connect a XBox controller to a PC then.
> Insert a memory card and install Action Replay Xbox.
> Inject a hacked save and bob's your uncle.


thats coolbutidont have a memory card


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> thats coolbutidont have a memory card



Pick one up at CEX?
Ebay perhaps?


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Nov 28, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> where would i find an xbox 2 usb



If you have a desktop PC lying around that has an IDE port on the motherboard, you can mod your xbox using IDE hot swapping. There's a bootable cd out there called xboxhdm, you can use that along with some other exploit files (NDure) and softmod your xbox without any usb adapter or memory card.

Supposedly there's a risk of frying something, but I've probably modded around 10 Xboxes this way and haven't had any problems.


----------



## tunip3 (Dec 10, 2017)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> If you have a desktop PC lying around that has an IDE port on the motherboard, you can mod your xbox using IDE hot swapping. There's a bootable cd out there called xboxhdm, you can use that along with some other exploit files (NDure) and softmod your xbox without any usb adapter or memory card.
> 
> Supposedly there's a risk of frying something, but I've probably modded around 10 Xboxes this way and haven't had any problems.


havent got a desktop pc with ide as i have never owned a desk top


----------



## Xathya (Dec 10, 2017)

do you think this can be ported to project scorptios exploit oone x since the acrhitectural cpus is x86 and much like pcs of these days
and would this lead to kernal


DarkGabbz said:


> * Microsoft XBOX Hacking Guide*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


, i have been chasing


----------



## tunip3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Xathya said:


> do you think this can be ported to project scorptios exploit oone x since the acrhitectural cpus is x86 and much like pcs of these days
> and would this lead to kernal
> 
> , i have been chasing


no as this uses save game exploits and their are no way to install them on xbone that is public anymore


----------



## modbrain (May 3, 2018)

Hi @All - i'm at it again with another hack

I softmodded my old xbox with the "softmod tool kit" by Rocky5. Also Backuped my EEPROM to PC. Now i'm going to be replace the stock HDD with a 240gb SSD. (i know SSD's are not really recomended for xbox - but i got it for free so..)

The next step will be to TSOP it. 


*Question 1:*
I have a SSD & IDE/SATA Addapter & TSOP - how do i set it to this "Master or Cable" - or do i need it at all ?

*Question 2:*
After the SSD is builed in and everything is connected - according to this guide here, all i have to do now is to launch the xbox, insert "HeXEn" and follow the steps and everything is done? Is it really that easy...?!?

*Question 3:*
I have like 170 GB of og xbox games - can i put all those inside "F:" ?

C:  (never touch this directory)
E:  apps, emulators, homebrews, saves, screenshots, backup (EEPROM)
F: "Name of the Game" etc...
*
Question 4:*
I'm going to install "xmbc4gamers" by Rocky5 - are there no problems if i install this to "*E: apps/xmbc4gamers*" and my xbox games are on "*F:*" partition? Will the xbox boot directly to "xbox4gamers" ?



That's all.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (May 3, 2018)

modbrain said:


> *Question 1:*
> I have a SSD & IDE/SATA Addapter & TSOP - how do i set it to this "Master or Cable" - or do i need it at all ?


Your IDE/SATA Adapter may have a jumper setting for it. Chances are by default it either came with Cable Select or Master, so you probably don't need to worry about it.



modbrain said:


> *Question 2:*
> After the SSD is builed in and everything is connected - according to this guide here, all i have to do now is to launch the xbox, insert "HeXEn" and follow the steps and everything is done? Is it really that easy...?!?


If you've done a TSOP flash, yes, it should be that easy. After the TSOP flash you shouldn't need to worry about drive locking anymore, and the Xbox should launch HeXen without a problem. Hexen includes everything needed to set up a new drive, so you should be set. Theoretically, there won't be a point to having an eeprom backup either.



modbrain said:


> *Question 3:*
> I have like 170 GB of og xbox games - can i put all those inside "F:" ?
> 
> C:  (never touch this directory)
> ...


Yes, they can all go in F:, no problem.



modbrain said:


> *Question 4:*
> I'm going to install "xmbc4gamers" by Rocky5 - are there no problems if i install this to "*E: apps/xmbc4gamers*" and my xbox games are on "*F:*" partition? Will the xbox boot directly to "xbox4gamers" ?


Depends on the BIOS that you use for your TSOP Flash. By default, the Xbox loads C:\msxboxdash.xbe on boot. iND BIOS allows you to use a config file to boot whatever you want on boot, in your case probably E:\apps\xbmc4gamers\default.xbe.


----------



## modbrain (May 3, 2018)

@RHOPKINS13 

Wow. Thank you very much. This seems to be easier then i initially thought! Tommorow is the the day of truth


----------



## modbrain (May 5, 2018)

Well...

This TSOP thing was waaaayy harder then we expected.. we didn't have the ideal tools to solder it, so we messed up a little. As you can see in the picture below - one point is gone. He was like: Yep - i'm outta here, see ya !!!

*(It's the point right next to the letter "R7D10")*






My friend said, he thinks he can save this, with better tools (he will bring next time) plus he thinks it's easier - connecting a small wire, similar like this gentleman has done in this video - it seems like he did the same mistake we did (@ 13:14 mark) ...







.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 6, 2018)

modbrain said:


> Well...
> 
> This TSOP thing was waaaayy harder then we expected.. we didn't have the ideal tools to solder it, so we messed up a little. As you can see in the picture below - one point is gone. He was like: Yep - i'm outta here, see ya !!!
> 
> ...





What happened lol. TSOP is the easiest thing to do. Just bridge to points. What tools did he use?!


----------



## modbrain (May 6, 2018)

I guess it lifted up one pad. Basicaly the same thing that happend to the dude in the video above @ 13:10 sek. 

Do you have a solution or are just here to tell me that it is the easiest thing to do?  .....


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 6, 2018)

modbrain said:


> I guess it lifted up one pad. Basicaly the same thing that happend to the dude in the video above @ 13:10 sek.
> 
> Do you have a solution or are just here to tell me that it is the easiest thing to do?  .....



Google for alt points and you will have to bridge them with some wire. Be careful. Was it yourself or your friend that did the work the first time? Bare in mind the points just allow writing of the BIOS. So at a worst case you can still have a softmodded xbox just without TSOP


----------



## modbrain (May 7, 2018)

I think i found an alternative point here - i let you know how it went (lol.....)


----------



## modbrain (Jun 7, 2018)

Ok, it's done... but it wasn't without problems...  





.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 22, 2018)

Followed this guide, everything works great. However, trying to upgrade my HDD has proven to be very difficult. I've tried a 1TB HDD (compatible according to various lists) and it makes a high pitched whine and freezes halfway through. Assuming it's a dead/dying drive.

So, I tried a 240GB SSD. Everything seemed to go okay. Locked and everything. However, when resetting it back to master (using Startech adapter) and each boot alternates from error 9 to instant black screen. Is that indicative of a bad flash? Or drive? Or adapter? Send help!

Also, does it matter in which order I connect the 80 wire IDE cable? There's 3 connector colors, blue, grey and black. ;x


----------



## modbrain (Jun 22, 2018)

Memoir said:


> So, I tried a 240GB SSD. Everything seemed to go okay. Locked and everything. However, when resetting it back to master (using Startech adapter) and each boot alternates from error 9 to instant black screen. Is that indicative of a bad flash? Or drive? Or adapter? Send help!



Well i'm certainly no expert... i cloned to an 240 SSD as well, but i left the adapter settings on "cable-select" and never changed it. But my console is TSOP flashed (so i don't no if this matters any)..



Memoir said:


> Also, does it matter in which order I connect the 80 wire IDE cable? There's 3 connector colors, blue, grey and black. ;x


That beats me - i'm guessing you connect the cable when the console is off - so it "shouldn't really matter" ...according to my understanding.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 22, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Also, does it matter in which order I connect the 80 wire IDE cable? There's 3 connector colors, blue, grey and black. ;x


Blue is motherboard, grey is slave, and black is master (if you're using cable select, which works by simply not connecting one of the wires to one of the connectors - though you can't easily see that on most commercial cables)

In any case, even if you use manual master/slave settings, always use the full length of the cable, else signals will "bounce off the open end" and potentially cause enough noise to obstruct data transfer


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 22, 2018)

modbrain said:


> Well i'm certainly no expert... i cloned to an 240 SSD as well, but i left the adapter settings on "cable-select" and never changed it. But my console is TSOP flashed (so i don't no if this matters any)..
> 
> 
> That beats me - i'm guessing you connect the cable when the console is off - so it "shouldn't really matter" ...according to my understanding.


Yeah, I tried to follow the softmod method. May just suck it up and TSOP flash.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 22, 2018)

New HDD worked great. Got it loaded up. My next question concerns the light.. It's flashing red orange green... Is this normal?


----------



## modbrain (Jun 23, 2018)

You mean on the console it self? Hmm... this could be an indication of some kind.. better do more research. Btw a good place to get some tips is the xbox original reddit (not xbox/xbox one/xbox360). That place seems a little more alive... ;-)


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 24, 2018)

Memoir said:


> New HDD worked great. Got it loaded up. My next question concerns the light.. It's flashing red orange green... Is this normal?


Did you softmod it and install CFW already? Mine flashed every color as a setting that I set myself.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 24, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Did you softmod it and install CFW already? Mine flashed every color as a setting that I set myself.


Yeah. I dunno what it is. It alternates from green, orange and then red, orange, green.


----------



## modbrain (Jun 24, 2018)

> Yeah. I dunno what it is. It alternates from green, orange and then red, orange, green.



Did you go to settings and looked for a option to change the front LED light? If i not mistaken, next to orange, green and red there is also an option that it changes it self all the time. Search for this option and then change it to "green".

Otherwise the console works? Can it play games? Can you copy games to the hard drive and play them from there?


----------



## Rocky5 (Jun 25, 2018)

Christmas lights is just an indication that the clock hasn’t been set and NKPatcher has set the time.

Do a IGR should resolve the issue, or set the LED colour via the dashboard to overwrite it.
( alternatively modify the NKPatcher source and recompile it with the no clock set LED changed to what ever colour you want )


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 25, 2018)

modbrain said:


> Did you go to settings and looked for a option to change the front LED light? If i not mistaken, next to orange, green and red there is also an option that it changes it self all the time. Search for this option and then change it to "green".
> 
> Otherwise the console works? Can it play games? Can you copy games to the hard drive and play them from there?


Console works great, aside from the finicky DVD drive. 


Rocky5 said:


> Christmas lights is just an indication that the clock hasn’t been set and NKPatcher has set the time.
> 
> Do a IGR should resolve the issue, or set the LED colour via the dashboard to overwrite it.
> ( alternatively modify the NKPatcher source and recompile it with the no clock set LED changed to what ever colour you want )


Interesting.. Thanks for the information


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 9, 2019)

Just got an OG Xbox, is this up to date?


----------



## Zonark (Oct 9, 2019)

Tsop is still working I believe it has to be version 1.4 or below motherboard to work


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Oct 9, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> Just got an OG Xbox, is this up to date?


This works, but alternatively if you don't have one of the "exploit games" you can do the hard drive "swap trick" instead.

But first before anything, check your motherboard revision and if it's below 1.6 pull off the clock capacitor. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/originalxbox/wiki/clock_capacitor


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 9, 2019)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> This works, but alternatively if you don't have one of the "exploit games" you can do the hard drive "swap trick" instead.
> 
> But first before anything, check your motherboard revision and if it's below 1.6 pull off the clock capacitor.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/originalxbox/wiki/clock_capacitor


My version is 1.1 according to the dates, someone told me to update the dashboard before proceeding how accurate is that?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> My version is 1.1 according to the dates, someone told me to update the dashboard before proceeding how accurate is that?




Pretty accurate.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Oct 9, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> My version is 1.1 according to the dates, someone told me to update the dashboard before proceeding how accurate is that?



Yup, you can go ahead and update it if you have the means to, it's not going to hurt anything and it's probably better to get it done with now rather than updating after your softmod is set up and screwing something up.

But yeah, you'll definitely want to pull off the clock capacitor if you haven't already, otherwise you will eventually end up with a brick, modded or not.


----------



## Smashkid15 (Nov 24, 2019)

Pretty Sweet


----------



## rufuszombot (Dec 30, 2019)

I recently picked up an xbox and really want to softmod it. I have THPS4 (I saw this game works now) and ordered the xbox to USB cable, but I am having a really hard time finding a compatible flash drive. Is there a reliable place in the US to find these that are known to be compatible?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2019)

I'd honestly say go for a USB to Xbox cable and plug your controller into the cable.
Use a MS memoryunit to store and copy the save to your xbox.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)

rufuszombot said:


> I recently picked up an xbox and really want to softmod it. I have THPS4 (I saw this game works now) and ordered the xbox to USB cable, but I am having a really hard time finding a compatible flash drive. Is there a reliable place in the US to find these that are known to be compatible?



Hello.

I still use this one with 256 MB:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B014QUWFH0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

alos available in the US:

https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/B07K...4&sprefix=BESTRUNNER+usb,aps,294&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## rufuszombot (Jan 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I still use this one with 256 MB:
> 
> ...


Not in stock, unfortunately.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

rufuszombot said:


> Not in stock, unfortunately.


I am sorry......

You can maybe try Aliexpress,they have 64MB up to 256MB,they should work too.


----------



## wbfsnet (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello 
I'm a new here and beginner.
I have got Xbox Classic (MFG. Date: 2002-11-01) without mod chip.
I want to install softmod my xbox so that I copy my games and I can play copied.
I haven't got the cable. Can I copy software (evolution x) on disc and I install from disc?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)

wbfsnet said:


> Hello
> I'm a new here and beginner.
> I have got Xbox Classic (MFG. Date: 2002-11-01) without mod chip.
> I want to install softmod my xbox so that I copy my games and I can play copied.
> I haven't got the cable. Can I copy software (evolution x) on disc and I install from disc?



Hello.

For the Softmod (includes install something on your XBox) you need:

- Microsoft XBox Memory Unit



or

- USB to XBox Cable


and the free Software "Xplorer 360"


to get one of the Save Game Exploit (Splinter Cell/Mech Assault/007) on the XBox HDD.
Then you can run the Exploit from within the matching Game (you need the Original Disc of each Game) and do the Mod.



Other Choice:

Install a Modchip like Aladdin XT:


Then you can use an Install Disc like Advanced Installer Deluxe or HeXEn.


Thank you.


----------



## wbfsnet (Feb 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> For the Softmod (includes install something on your XBox) you need:
> 
> ...



Sorry. I don't understand.
I want to avoid modchip. Because my friend has xbox original the breaking from modchip.
If I install only Softmod can I copy my games from xbox to pc and I can play my burned games?

Thank you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)

wbfsnet said:


> Sorry. I don't understand.
> I want to avoid modchip. Because my friend has xbox original the breaking from modchip.
> If I install only Softmod can I copy my games from xbox to pc and I can play my burned games?
> 
> Thank you



Hello.


You said:


> *I haven't got the cable*.



Then you got two Choices:


FIRST:

- Microsoft XBox Memory Unit




On this you can copy the Save Game Exploit (which is NEEDED to Softmod your XBox) on your XBox HDD (which is already inside your XBox - 8GB Western Digital or 10 GB Seagate - depending on the XBox Model/Series).

In Addition to the Exploit is needed one of the three original XBox Games:

- Splinter Cell
- Mech Assault
- 007:Agent Under Fire

With the _*Xplorer 360 *_Software you copy the somewhere from the Internet (Google helps you) downloaded Exploit from the PC to the Memory Card Unit.
In the Memory Settings from the XBox you can copy the Save Exploit (it is recognized as a Save State) to the XBox HDD.
Then you start your matching Game depending which Exploit you have chosen,"load" the Save Game Exploit and the SoftmodInstallation  starts.


Today it is maybe hard to find the Xbox Memory Unit,so an easier and cheaper Way is the use an

- USB to XBox Cable




- a small USB Stick 64 - 512 *MegaByte*

instead of the Xbox Memory Unit.
*
Same procedure:*
On this you can copy the Save Game Exploit (which is NEEDED to Softmod your XBox) on your XBox HDD (which is already inside your XBox - 8GB Western Digital or 10 GB Seagate - depending on the XBox Model/Series).

In Addition to the Exploit is needed one of the three original XBox Games:

- Splinter Cell
- Mech Assault
- 007:Agent Under Fire

With the Xplorer 360 Software you copy the somewhere from the Internet (Google helps you) downloaded Exploit from the PC to the Memory Card Unit.
In the Memory Settings from the XBox you can copy the Save Exploit (it is recognized as a Save State) to the XBox HDD.
Then you start your matching Game depending which Exploit you have chosen,"load" the Save Game Exploit and the SoftmodInstallation starts.






or SECOND Choice:

(which you do not want) install a Modchip-

Thank you.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Addition:*

After that you can "clone" your original XBox HDD to an bigger one
(you remember the original Xbox HDD has 8 or 10 GB and that is not enough Space for Games)
with the Xbox Tool "_*CHIMP*_".

For that you have to open your Xbox of course.
Start CHIMP - change the DVD Drive with the new,bigger HDD and you can do the Clone Process.

After that you can use the XBox Tool_* "DVD2Xbox"  *_to install Games from DVD to the new HDD.


----------



## fate6 (Feb 22, 2020)

wbfsnet said:


> Sorry. I don't understand.
> I want to avoid modchip. Because my friend has xbox original the breaking from modchip.
> If I install only Softmod can I copy my games from xbox to pc and I can play my burned games?
> 
> Thank you



A softmod will let you play games fine but the issue is getting past the consoles security first to even install a softmod in the first place.
There are a couple ways of doing this with the most common being getting one of the games listed in the first post and using a USB cable that has been modded to connect with a xbox memory card.

Another way is hotswap but i would advice against that one.


----------



## wbfsnet (Feb 22, 2020)

> or SECOND Choice:
> 
> (which you do not want) install a Modchip-
> 
> ...



Aaa. Ok understanding now. It is not the required.

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## burial (Feb 23, 2020)

I have an old modded Xbox and was thinking about dusting it off.....what is the best modern way to play backups?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

burial said:


> I have an old modded Xbox and was thinking about dusting it off.....what is the best modern way to play backups?


Hello.

I can only repeat my Answer from above:

Easiest and Fastest Way -> Save Game Exploit:


- Microsoft XBox Memory Unit




On this you can copy the Save Game Exploit (which is NEEDED to Softmod your XBox) on your XBox HDD (which is already inside your XBox - 8GB Western Digital or 10 GB Seagate - depending on the XBox Model/Series).

In Addition to the Exploit is needed one of the three original XBox Games:

- Splinter Cell
- Mech Assault
- 007:Agent Under Fire

With the _*Xplorer 360 *_Software you copy the somewhere from the Internet (Google helps you) downloaded Exploit from the PC to the Memory Card Unit.
In the Memory Settings from the XBox you can copy the Save Exploit (it is recognized as a Save State) to the XBox HDD.
Then you start your matching Game depending which Exploit you have chosen,"load" the Save Game Exploit and the SoftmodInstallation starts.


Today it is maybe hard to find the Xbox Memory Unit,so an easier and cheaper Way is the use an

- USB to XBox Cable




- a small USB Stick 64 - 512 *MegaByte*

instead of the Xbox Memory Unit.
*
Same procedure:*
On this you can copy the Save Game Exploit (which is NEEDED to Softmod your XBox) on your XBox HDD (which is already inside your XBox - 8GB Western Digital or 10 GB Seagate - depending on the XBox Model/Series).

In Addition to the Exploit is needed one of the three original XBox Games:

- Splinter Cell
- Mech Assault
- 007:Agent Under Fire

With the Xplorer 360 Software you copy the somewhere from the Internet (Google helps you) downloaded Exploit from the PC to the Memory Card Unit.
In the Memory Settings from the XBox you can copy the Save Exploit (it is recognized as a Save State) to the XBox HDD.
Then you start your matching Game depending which Exploit you have chosen,"load" the Save Game Exploit and the SoftmodInstallation starts.

*Addition:*

After that you can "clone" your original XBox HDD to an bigger one
(you remember the original Xbox HDD has 8 or 10 GB and that is not enough Space for Games)
with the Xbox Tool "_*CHIMP*_".

For that you have to open your Xbox of course.
Start CHIMP - change the DVD Drive with the new,bigger HDD and you can do the Clone Process.

After that you can use the XBox Tool_* "DVD2Xbox" *_to install Games from DVD to the new HDD.



or 

Install a Modchip like Aladdin XT:


 

Then you can use a new,bigger HDD and an Install Disc like Advanced Installer Deluxe or HeXEn.


or

TSOP Flash (unfortunately not possible on Model 1.6 !)

- needs to open the XBox
- depends on Model - bridge 2-3 Points on the Mainboard (with Electrically conductive adhesive or soldering them)
- run a Flashtool and flash a custom BIOS on the XBox
- use a bigger HDD and an Install Disc like Advanced Installer Deluxe or HeXEn.


Your Choice.
Thank you and Good Luck.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



burial said:


> I have an old modded Xbox and was thinking about dusting it off.....what is the best modern way to play backups?



If already modded:

You can get your Disc Games with DVD2Xbox on it.
You can use Qwix to upload your ISOS via FTP on the XBox HDD.
You can use C-XBox Tool to upload HDD ready Games to the XBox HDD.


----------



## thegamer1185 (Feb 25, 2020)

You guys seem to know a lot about modding original xbox's  I guess I'll ask this question here. Doe's anyone know if a modded NTSC Xbox plays PAL games at the correct 50hz speed? Using the Enigmah software changes the output to 50hz properly, my TV recognizes the change and displays at 720x576, just curious if the NTSC modded box is actually playing the game at the correct 50hz or if it's not quite identical. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GimmeCode (Apr 20, 2020)

Wish the mods for the original Xbox would have a version of it to work with the current Xbox one.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 24, 2020)

thegamer1185 said:


> You guys seem to know a lot about modding original xbox's  I guess I'll ask this question here. Doe's anyone know if a modded NTSC Xbox plays PAL games at the correct 50hz speed? Using the Enigmah software changes the output to 50hz properly, my TV recognizes the change and displays at 720x576, just curious if the NTSC modded box is actually playing the game at the correct 50hz or if it's not quite identical. Thanks for the help.


Should be.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 14, 2020)

There is a much cheaper method for those who can't find the original games online (happened to me).
All you need is:
- A generic IDE to USB adapter (a cheap one from china worked well for me).
- An opened Xbox console to expose the DVD and HDD.
- A Windows 10 PC and this software: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzRN8P835YijUFloekdzaUVyMFk/view

The overall steps are:
- Open up your console to expose DVD and HDD drives.
- Disconnect power or IDE cable from the DVD drive (but NOT from the HDD).
- Power on your console until you see an error message on screen.
- Quickly disconnect the IDE cable from the HDD (NOT the power cable) and connect the IDE adapter to it and your PC.
- Run XboxHDM and use option to scan connected drives. It should show your XBox HDD as UNLOCKED.
- If it's UNLOCKED you can proceed to format the HDD (which also installs Unleashed dashboard).
- If it's LOCKED, power off your console, reconnect the HDD to the console's IDE and try again.
- If all goes well you should be able to reconnect everything back to the console and power it on to finish the softmod.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 3, 2020)

So i had my xbox pal moded with unleached enigmah or whatever, then i was installing some dlcs for some games and one had like a wierd thing and took me to xbox live trying to connect and got error obviusly and i just shutted it down.

Now even after opening the tray i cant get into unleashed dashboard, i just get the default microsoft dashboard pal version.

i was trying to remod it with no sucess

got the sid 5.11 and 5.12 and use both splinter cell exploit and mechassault
both just restart the game and change the xbox led to solid orange, so i tryed deleting everything and redownload the mods again and such and no sucess, i even trying using the original av cables since some people said they could be issues with component ones and then again same thing

i hit the run linux profiles and the games restart without lunching the softmod installer, any help would be apriciated, i lost hours and hours and im no close to get back into having my dashboard to use emulators :S


----------



## Acid_Snake (Oct 4, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> So i had my xbox pal moded with unleached enigmah or whatever, then i was installing some dlcs for some games and one had like a wierd thing and took me to xbox live trying to connect and got error obviusly and i just shutted it down.
> 
> Now even after opening the tray i cant get into unleashed dashboard, i just get the default microsoft dashboard pal version.
> 
> ...


I recommend you do what I said in the post before. Grab a cheap IDE to USB adapter and do the HDD unlock method to format the HDD with Xbox HDM, it will get rid of any and all data but it will install Unleash.


----------



## iLegendx (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello.
I want to install softmod my orginal xbox and I wanna to ask.
Need I be to have three games or one of the three?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello.



iLegendx said:


> Hello.
> I want to install softmod my orginal xbox and I wanna to ask.
> Need I be to have three games or one of the three?



You need only one Game.
The most "usual" Game is "Splinter Cell" I presume.

Good Luck for the Modding.


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 29, 2020)

iLegendx said:


> Hello.
> I want to install softmod my orginal xbox and I wanna to ask.
> Need I be to have three games or one of the three?



Splinter Cell is the most common.  Try to get the non platinum hits version just in case.  Will need a memory card with the save file or a home made usb with adapter.


----------



## iLegendx (Dec 30, 2020)

First of all, thank you very much for your answer. Also, I found on eBay this https://www.ebay.com/itm/37432-Spli...419831&hash=item3fedf59870:g:SGcAAOSw7GVfsAf3
If I bought this, will I be okay or I will have to send him if the video game has with serial MS02301L?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello.



iLegendx said:


> First of all, thank you very much for your answer. Also, I found on eBay this https://www.ebay.com/itm/37432-Spli...419831&hash=item3fedf59870:g:SGcAAOSw7GVfsAf3
> If I bought this, will I be okay or I will have to send him if the video game has with serial MS02301L?



Yes,that Game is perfectly ok for your Modding.


----------



## iLegendx (Dec 30, 2020)

Okay. Thank you very much again 
I wish to all Happy New Year.


----------



## iLegendx (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!!!!!!
I wanna your help.
I watched on YouTube how to change HDD 

and I want to change HDD my XBOX from IDE to SATA.
If I install Rocky5's or Chimp 2618 and I bought WD10EZEX or WD5000AZRZ 500GB or WD5000AZLX, will I be okay?
Finally, the version my xbox is v1.1


----------



## HollowGrams (Jan 1, 2021)

iLegendx said:


> Happy New Year!!!!!!
> I wanna your help.
> I watched on YouTube how to change HDD
> 
> ...




Haven't had any issues with any hard drive up to 3tb in both 2.5 inch laptop and 3.5 inch desktop - With startech and Kingwin adaptors.


----------



## OldGnashburg (Feb 1, 2021)

My XBOX recognizes my 4GB USB Drive, but when I use Xplorer360 to transfer the exploit to it, my XBOX doesn't see it. Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello.



OldGnashburg said:


> My XBOX recognizes my 4GB USB Drive, but when I use Xplorer360 to transfer the exploit to it, my XBOX doesn't see it. Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong.



Does your XBox did not recognize your USB Stick or the Exploit/Save Files please ?

Which Expoit did you use please ?
Did you have checked the correct Folder Structure please ?
(For the "Splinter Cell" Exploit I remember my first Tries was also unsucessful because of an "faulty" Structure....)

The Folders (these are for Example the Spinter Cell Exploit Files) has to bo on the Root 
and NOT inside the Folder "UDATA" please !!!






Good Luck
Thank you.


----------

